# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Coughing up blood

## tiakitty16

I had a vivid dream that I was coughing up blood. I went to tell my mom about it, but when i opened my mouth to say something, I started coughing, then I looked at my hand and there was blood on it. My mom just stood there and did nothing. So I went to someone else, I can't remember who and tried to tell them I was coughing up blood and I needed to go to the ER but I opened my mouth, started coughing then there was blood on my hand again, only this time there was more.

What does this mean? I'm confused about it...

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Maybe recent emotional damage. Possibly guilt, maybe you need to tell/get the truth out about something. Or, you may simply have had some mild stomach pain while you slept, and it carried over, or it may have just been a random dream.

----------


## Burned up

Blood often refers to our life force - the moving and sustaining part of us.  So if you lose blood it shows exhaustion etc.  I can't think what the relevance of the cough might be.  Your need to express that you're feeling exhausted???  You went to the ER to get "fixed", showing that you have the internal capacity to heal yourself of this exhaustion.

Exhaustion is likely to be mental/emotional rather than physical I would have thought.

----------


## ElizVanZee

Coughing can be regarded as a forceful expulsion of air from the lungs and represents the idea of rejecting higher consciousness or intelligence (the air). Here when doing this you are making a sacrifice (losing blood). The blood would indicate also that the sacrifice and loss is to your own belief system and life energy. Blood on your hands can suggest acts or deeds have been committed that involve some crime for which to feel guilty  but this is seen only because you are rejecting thinking of a more intelligent nature. 

Mom represents an emotional aspect of yourself and your personal belief system. Using an emotional perspective coming of your personal beliefs, you appear to be unconcerned about the sacrifice you are making when rejecting more intelligent thinking in a situation. (mom just stood there and did nothing) Trying to get your own emotional attention to the sacrifice being made seems very difficult (you have to try a second person). As time goes on, the sacrifice being made becomes more important. (more blood) What is needed is a point of view that sees this as an emergency situation. (I needed to go to the ER.) As the blood on the hands has been noted twice in this scene, it would indicate that this is a negative and wrong idea to have.

----------


## Burned up

> I had a vivid dream that I was coughing up blood. I went to tell my mom about it, but when i opened my mouth to say something, I started coughing, then I looked at my hand and there was blood on it. My mom just stood there and did nothing. So I went to someone else, I can't remember who and tried to tell them I was coughing up blood and I needed to go to the ER but I opened my mouth, started coughing then there was blood on my hand again, only this time there was more.
> 
> What does this mean? I'm confused about it...



I've come across coughing up blood a couple of times on these forums but am never sure if I'm close to any interpretation or not.  Blood can mean life and perhaps passion (red).  Coughing it up seems to imply getting rid of it - like vomit.  Did you get any feeling of losing something?  Something that could be manifest as blood in your dream?

----------


## tiakitty16

about a month before the dream, my boyfriend had broke up with me, and up to this day I still have feelings for him.

----------


## Burned up

I can see how your ending like that would evoke dreams like that.  Compare how you felt in the dream with how you feel in real life without him.  It may be related or it may not.

----------

